# Helmets?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just been watching some vids on the site and seems nobody wears helmets? 

Or is it just cause most are takin' when in water or muddin and the chance of getting hurt is lower?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That's my rationale. I never ride trails except SRATV (which i should be wearing one there) 
I'm always in a creek, river or mudhole. 

I think most of the time people think "I dont need it. It won't happen to me!"
I know I've thought it.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wear one when I ride trails because I ride pretty hard most of the time. I have grown to appreciate my helmet for protection from crashes, fling debris, and tree limbs. If I'm just messin around the house or something I usually don't put it on, even though I'm probably ridin on two wheels(side or rear) unless my girls are on with me.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just this summer had a buddy playin' in a mud hole (we were on a beer and smoke break) and he decided to go play comando. Forgot his brain bucket and I yelled over, he put if on and then no more than 10 min later decided to climb a steep hill, flipped the Foreman right on top of him from 10-15ft and we had to pull it off. Probably would have been worse but his rear seat saved his azz.

Sore back, deep thigh bruise and twisted knee.

Can just imagine what would have happened with no helmet.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

haven't ever wore one, dont ever plan to. yeah it might be the right thing to do, but i dont wear my seatbelt either:34:


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

When I ride the Brute I don't wear one(usally drinking and creepin around). If I gonna climb on the predator and tear up the track I'll put on the brain bucket. I guess it just depends on the style of riding I'm doing. Now the kids on the other hand will wear there's every time they ride weather its atvs or the dirtbikes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont wear one when muddin but now that I've sold the mud tires and got the brute set up more for playing, yeah I will most likely start wearing it. Most State Parks around here require them anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

do they make helmets that fit a watermelon?

:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

although, i actually did consider this type of helmet:








:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got my first helmet. I've never ridden with one in the past but as I'm getting older i think more about protecting this old hat rack. 

So far I've only ridden with it once. I plan to use it more often in the future on group trail rides. I doubt ill use it much if any around the house.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i feel like it may be smart to wear one on large rides, like you were saying. there's alot of dumb asses that think they can ride and do ignorant stuff right next/behind/infront of you


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive got one but dont ever wear it unless its to race and you have to wear it. I dont think i could go a whole ride with one they get hot and heavy after a while, but for the way I normally ride I dont feel the need to wear one, as of right now!!!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont wear one where I have to but thats it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

usmctadpole said:


> I dont wear one *UNLESS* I have to but thats it.


I'm assuming this is what you meant?


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i guess being older than some on here,unless i am creeping around the house i wear one ,it only takes one time and my wife and kids are alone or i am a f-up.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya, I havent wore one in a long time.. Guess I need to buy one, before this summer.. Seems we ride more trails lately than we ever did.. Trails and hills only place I wear one...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Saved my empty brain bucket Friday night......supermaned off completely and landed right on my melon (ripped the visor right off). It hurt alot a first (mostly my neck), but thanks to HJC I drove (limped) home.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Always wear mine and make sure the kids don't get on anything motorized like the bikes,atv's or sleds without one. 
Just trying to save what I didn't kill off in my teen years.
You never know when it just might keep you face intact from something thats why there called Accidents..
I have the new flip front type never need to fight with it on or off , push of a button the whole front flips up..great for cold or rainy days because you don't need to remove it.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I think it is a good idea to wear one. You never know what will happen. But the only time I wear one is racing. And I don't want to them its just a have to thing.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

This is why we should alway wear them!!



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=630


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to hear you made it. Nasty tumble you took there. My brother had a crash 2 years ago if it had not been for helmet and armour jacket wouldn't be here now.Hit a rock with the old shoulder and it exploded with just about everything esle but no head trauma.
Here's what keeps me safe I hope..


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I always wear a helmet. When you think about it, is it really worth the risk of not wearing one?


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey i second that!!!!(the dumb***)!!!!!


----------



## websy (Mar 20, 2009)

Me and my crew wear helmets and eye protection everytime...no excuses.......if they dont want to ride safe we usually tell them to ride somewhere else. 

Honestly, how many times has a stick *almost *got you right in your eye?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I ware mine most of the time. I have 3 of them bran bucket, off road, street full face.
Depending on temp ill pic one. the ATV 85* down off road 90*+ the bucket, the bike is the same. Well not at night! I don't take the bucket out for that even if its 100*+. I have a 4 year old at home. Id like to see his children some day!! But as far as in the yard & test-in-tuning I'm not likely to. But I should i'm f-ing a round then.


----------



## Fireman2214 (Mar 27, 2009)

Always when trail riding. Especally helps with dust in the eyes. It does suck when it hot. But I have a wife I want to see tomarrow and evry day.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's definitely smarter to wear one but I don't. It's also pretty flat down here in Louisiana and we rarely get over 15mph unless doing a little drag racing to make sure mine is still the baddest and I've been thinking about getting out the old racecar and streetbike helmets for those occasions. Guess I should quit thinking about it and do it.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Never leave home without mine, kids are always watching, I want to make sure they don't pick up that bad habit.


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

i didn't wear one the first year. lucky nothing bad happened, but i never go without one now. too many people get killed every year from not wearing one


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Never...


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

It is always on unless working on the farm which is always slow. But saying that, my accident last week was at about 15-20 km/h when a bead came unseated on a hill and the rim bit in and I rolled over. My head wasn't hit but it could have been just as easily as not. So much for slow speed eliminating accidents.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Used too be anit skid lid as nobody I ride with ever wore one, and never thought it happened too me. Was proved wrong one night riding in the snow. Came off a drift, and landed in another one, half the machine stayed on, half broke in causeing an abrubt turn, I was tossed off, head first into said drift, and followed by my brute, which luckly flipped over me. I came too to a buddy askin me if I was ok. Thought I was fine till he told me I should get up cause my head was in blood. Ended up hittin the ER for the night as I took a concussion and some cuts around the eye (picture on my member page, good for showing ur kids why u wear a helmet). Looking at the tracks the next day, I realized my brute had not made contact with me as there are no marks, it had gone from tires too tires, with my body print right in the middle. From then on I have worn one. Currently own three for me, cause a good brain bowl is cheap compared too a funeral.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I flipped last summer and ended up with the quad on me. The helmet got pretty banged up. I'm glad it was the helmet and not my head. I can replace the helment for under $100.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

> Honestly, how many times has a stick *almost *got you right in your eye? <!-- / message -->













Forgive me, I had to do it .






Just sayin'


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Know I should all the time, but I only do when required to. I just don't like drinking my barley pop through a straw.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was thanking god that I had my helmet on about two weeks ago. Coming down a trail that I have riddin many times before there was a downed tree limb partially blocking the trail. Now this was on a steep downhill and the end of the limb blocking the trail was up in the air due to the way the hill was. I tried to stay to the right to go around it but due to the pitch of the trail the quad slid down to the left and the front end caught the end of the branch. Before I could react the branch popped off the front of the quad and slammed into my head. Even with the helmet on it kind of threw me for a loop. thankfully I regained my grip on the handle bars quick enough to slow my self down for the rest of the hill which has a 90 degree turn at the bottom. Having a quad with no engine braking + no hands on brake lever on a steep downhill = not good. I hate to think what would have happened to my head though had I not had a helmet on.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

when i go to the regular riding place its mandatory to wear them, but usualy when im on the 4wheeler around the house i dont wear one but on the dirt bike i try to wear it most of the time


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I never used to wear one, but I do now. The old school atv's are gone.

These atv's that they're making now are alot closer to dirtbikes, (VS/ The past) They can f... you up in a hurry. JMO.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've found out threw experimentation that over 15 mph my beverage starts to slosh so i stay under that speed and i dont wear a helmet either just must be a south thing sorry i had to say it !!!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Always on this










Never on this










But I think I'm going to get this one to go with my Brute


----------



## powerstroker24 (Jul 27, 2009)

We normally dont but have tried to lately. Ive rolled my honda over me about 5 times and been lucky every time (we ride stupid s***). Ive seen everyone I ride with roll there rides at least once. No one has ever gotton really hurt minus shoulders and knees and scuffs. Either way ive lifted 5-600 lbs bikes off guys more than once and we have been real lucky. We try to wear ours when we go out for night rides which is half of the time and even though they suck and we all want to be bad asses, as soon as one guy grabs his the rest follow. I feel better when my wife knows im taking mine and I owe it to her and my daughter to protect myself.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Same hear it was hot out the other day and almost took it off and left it behind, a lil while later we tumbled one of the bikes down a hill f-ed it all up!! poor renegade!! You never know how is next!! He was ok.


----------

